# More Car Opinions Please...



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

I regularly read The Telegraph Motoring Supplement and find the advice given therein to be of great interest.

The columnist regularly gives advice regarding second-hand cars that are best avoided.

Do fellow Forum Members have any opinions on what is the worst make of car and which is best avoided at all costs?

From my own experience Renault are bottom of the pile....what do you think?

Roger


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

renault are nice cars,like all cars are.the problem is that some models have problems.the best advice is to go to www.fastcarforum.com and ask them.they know A LOT about cars.mailing a magazine is quite good because they are very well informed about those problems,wich car did you have in mind?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I'm into Toyota's at the moment.

I was so impressed with mine that I bought the wife one too,









I won't let her drive mine.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

A breakdown man told me that older Mercs break down with electrical faults more than any other car. Think they have a huge amount of electrical wiring in them.

I think all French engines are excellent, especially Citroen/Peugot

Heard some bad stories about Kia. Not impressed with Vauxall engines at all. They had some hideous problems I believe with a version of their 16v engines.

Nissan and Toyota seem very good.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2004)

I think most modern cars are fairly trouble free and very efficient.

You get a three year warranty with RAC/AA with most new vehicles.

The trouble comes IMO when people buy once expensive cars some way down the line and find computers or other expensive stuff blowing with the consequential huge bills.









Recently bought a new Nissan pick up for myself to replace my previous one which I had had from new for 14 years







and nary a problem.

A recommendation in itself.


----------



## Jules (Aug 2, 2004)

Lots of my friends have had lots of problems with Fiats - especially with engine management units on Puntos. So from anecdotal evidence I'd always avoid Fiats.

As for personal experience ... as a student I had an Old Mini (which I once had 5 rugby players and the team kit in!) and Vauxhalls - because scrap yards are full of Austin and Vauxhalls therefore cheap









I'm currently driving a Seat Leon and I really like it - especially after the big Saab tank I used to drive. It also does well in those NCAP crash test jobs with its curtain airbags etc.

My 710 only passed her driving test last year and for her to learn to drive I bought a Â£200 Skoda Favorit ... and I can not fault it. Starts first time every time, and on it's last MOT we said we'd only spend upto Â£250 on it to get it through - and OK it was from a dirty fingernail, back street mechanic and abortionist - but new clutch, brake repairs and what looks like a legitimate MOT - Â£220. What can I say, I'm a fan.

Bring on the jokes ....


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I have had umpteen motors and without doubt the Japs are way ahead in reliablity and build quality. I have had Nissans and Toyotas and nothing ever EVER goes wrong with them. I would not touch a Ford or Vauxhall with a barge pole


----------



## tom (Jun 2, 2003)

I am with Mark on this, you can not fault cars made in Japan.However be very carfull as the market is very complecated. For instance the new Saab is based on the GM Vectra and the new Masda is in fact a Ford .


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I've had no problems at all with modern Renaults.

I've currently got two. A 7 year old Megane 2.0 16V Coupe and a one year old Clio 172 Cup. I've had no problems at all with either of them... so far









Before that I had a '96 Clio 16V which was also faultless until some ******* stole it and wrote it off after going no more than 500 yards









In my opinion the "best" cars are all either Italian or French, with the most reliable being Japanese. The worst of the lot? Land Rover (except for the Defender). I've not owned one but I've heard many horror stories about them.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Anybody who spent their formative drivng years in the 1970's like I did, probably regard even the worst of modern day cars as pretty good. For myself I keep clear of Fiat, Alfa Romeo, Peugeot, Renault, Citroen and Vauxhaul/Opel; perhaps more because I dont like them than any mechanical reasons, although I understand that Fiat and Alfa are not that reliable.

The most reliable cars I have had; Honda Ballade (like the Accord), Honda Prelude, Mitsubishi Colt, Toyota Hi-Lux, and a Mazda 626 ....







what a suprise all Japanese









In fairness I have also had no trouble with my current British car


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Had vw's as company cars for the last 5 years....6 months with the new Accord....fantastic car....Now got Bora 150 Sport ( like Roger







) ...Had a Ford Mundano for 6 months, did 25k in it and it was about ready for the scrappy...did not wear the miles well ( old model not new one )


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

jasonm said:


> ... had a Ford Mundano for 6 months, did 25k in it and it was about ready for the scrappy...did not wear the miles well ...


 Isn't the X-Type Jag based on a "Mundano" ... ?


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

A bit OT, but I went out for a 45 minute spin in one of these last night. Very nice in terms of build quality, comfort and all mod cons, but I wouldn't buy one even if I had the necessary Â£250,000 asking price







Nice performance too for a car of it's size, 0 to 60 in 5.7 and a top speed limited to 149mph


















Cheers

Foggy


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Thanks for all the opinions....

Now my eldest daughter has flown the nest, I need to down size...something less powerful too..

Current list

Toyota Corrola, Honda Civic, Golf, or mebbe Skoda Octavia (yes I know its not smaller but you can get in TDi WITH the DSG gearbox....

anyone got personal experience of any of the above?

Thanks Roger


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I had an Octavia on hire for 2 weeks last year, I don't remember it's exact name but it was a sports model. I remember being disappointed when I found out all the dealer had left was a Skoda









Well bugger me, it was built like a tank, it was also fast as ***k and handled well too. I couldn't keep out of the thing and cars usually hold no interest for me (apart from hoarding them), it was brilliant







Out of the cars you have mentioned the Octavia will give them all a battle in build quality and reliability and for me it's a much more interesting "left field" choice, it'll also be cheaper









I wouldn't buy one though because the hazard light switch was too high on the dash and too red, like a lot of new cars, it really irritated me


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)




----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

Speak up Mr Tips! We know you know more! What are your stats?

After Volvo's and VW's I bought a second hand Avensis last year. So far very happy...


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I'm actually prohibited by my contract from making any derogatroy remarks about cars that have Manufatures AA cover !

Can be a real pain as the ones we see are the broken ones with unhappy drivers!

Lets just say if you want reliability Which, JD Power and others publish enough reports to give you enough advice.

Toyota have been no 1 in reliability for years.

It's all a personal choice, I'm sure anyone who buys an Alfa know's it's probably going to be less reliable than a Honda, they aren't buying it for that.

Every car has weak spots just some are weaker than others. And you can have two identical cars one never breaks down and one is never on the road. It's just life I suppose!

If it was my chioce from your list Roger I'd have a Civic (type R if poss







) or the V6 diesel Octavia, I'd paint the hazard switch black!









the Skoda Superb with the 1.9 diesel is reportedly very good. Skoda seem to be a bit more reliable than the rest of the VAG group at the moment.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

pg tips said:


> If it was my chioce from your list Roger I'd have a Civic (type R if poss
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you know PG, I was that impressed with the Octavia I had considered doing the same









Roger, buy the Skoda, the Honda will just "be there" you won't get any pleasure out of that









BTW PG, the 740 just needed a new kickdown cable so I am down to that and the Audi and the Micra, Audi on Ebay next week


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

I've been driving this for a little over a year and I love it. It's my second Chrysler in a row I had the first (from new) for almost 6 years and only had to do regular service. Hope this one is as good.


----------



## USMike (Mar 16, 2003)

I've had several Toyotas since 1991 and (knock wood) have had great luck with them

1991 Camry 5 speed --- 225,000 miles, routine maintenance, one clutch, 2 timing belts, one set CV joints. Original muffler and converter. Still on the road here in Nashua as a beater.

1995 Corolla automatic ---98,000 miles in 3.5 years driving between Virginia and New Hampshire. Routine maintenance only. No timing belt change.

1999 Corolla automatic ---daughter's car 150,000 miles, routine maintenance only. Still on original CV's, muffler, converter, 3rd set of tires and brakes. I taught her to drive.

1999 Camry (2 cars) automatics. one with 68, 000 and 77, 000 miles on the 2nd before lease expired. Routine maintenance only, No brake repairs on either. Front struts replaced by Toyota under warranty at 35,000 miles because of non-safety related defects.

2003 Corolla automatic. Modified suspension and wheels, TRD supercharger. Great sport blowing the doors off the local Honda and Acura tuners. 19,000 in 2+ years. Getting ready for a 2nd set of tires. Can't figure out why; I've had them rotated on a regular basis.

Will never own another Chrysler, Ford or GM car again. Have owned Merc, BMW, Volvo, VW, Opel, Renault Dauphine, late 1950's German Ford and Pre-GM Saab. Nothing beats Toyota except the Lexus GS470 test car I drove for 3 months for a Virginia Lexus dealer's sport division.

There are many good cars out there. In my opinion, Toyota and Lexus make the best cars year in and year out.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2004)

Ron Jr said:


> I've been driving this for a little over a year and I love it. It's my second Chrysler in a row I had the first (from new) for almost 6 years and only had to do regular service. Hope this one is as good.


Is that a Sebring Ron?

Had a similar one on hire last year in US.

Very nice.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

One of the best cars I ever had and great fun to drive
















Not mine this one, but had one very similar


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

US Mike,

I thought Lexus was Toyota


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Griff,

tasty looking wheels...I like it..


----------



## USMike (Mar 16, 2003)

chrisb said:


> US Mike,
> 
> I thought Lexus was Toyota


Lexus is Toyota's luxury brand, sold in separate dealerships. Almost all cars are made in Japan and the majority come from the factory with the longest-running highest quality ratings in the auto industry.

Example: Toyota Camry is made in US and Canada. Similar Lexus ES 330 comes from Japan, on the same platform but with different suspension, interior and V6 standard. Costs about $6,000. more than Camry XLE and worth it if you want to get the luxury ride, status and kid-glove service.

Similar relationship as Nissan to Infiniti. Opposite of Jaguar who took the Mondeo in all-wheel drive and made it into a Jag.

Toyota recently came out with a youth-oriented line called Scion. Two boxy cars first and recently a coupe to replace the Celica. Has the Celica 160 HP engine and sells for $16,600. in the US. IMO, nice looking car and it is slated for the supercharged 200 HP motor in 2005. If it turns out as expected, I'll have to fireproof my Corolla to avoid getting the paint blistered as they zoom on by.

Can you tell I like Toyota's cars?

http://www.scion.com/drive/gallery/drive_t...tc_gallery.html


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

The Toyota Camry never seems to have caught on in Britain. Poor fuel consumption and expensive parts saw to that. The few remaining examples are mainly in the hands of Pakistanis.

The good news is that my Nissan Almera is restored







and Argos have admitted liability







. They are now off my blacklist







.


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

on the skoda line, i recenty bought a w2000 year octavia diesel low milage fsh for Â£2600....impressed me and cheap as chips, sold it off ebay for Â£3k last week, of course i gave the profit t the 710.....not

sam


----------

